# Killer-PC gesucht!



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2009)

Meine Kiste ist mittlerweile 8 Jahre alt und darauf lassen sich nur noch ältere Games spielen. Der Laptop ist auch nicht wirklich zum zocken geeignet. Da ich grad was zu feiern hab, dacht ich, ich kauf mir endlich mal ne Monster-Maschine. Das Ziel soll sein, möglichst alles in möglichst guter Qualität zocken zu können, das es derzeit und in absehbarer Zukunft gibt. Das Budget liegt bei 2000 €, jedoch brauche ich nur eine Workstation ohne irgendwelche zusätzlichen Spielereien oder Accessoires, da ich diese bereits habe. Was ich also brauche sind die Standardkomponenten eines PC, sprich Gehäuse, Netzteil, Mainboard, super CPU, super GraKa, super RAM, Standard DVD-Laufwerk, Soundkarte darf ruhig müllig sein. Ich kenn mich mittlerweile überhaupt nicht mehr aus, was Kürzel wie "NCQ, ECC, QPI, FSB, etc" anbelangt. Früher war das noch einigermassen klar, aber...naja...man wird älter und alles verändert sich ^^

Dieser PC wurde mir vorgeschlagen:
_HP WORKSTATION Z400
64-bit Betriebssystem für maximale Leistung nach Industrie-Standard
Intel Xeon Quad-Core Prozessor W3520 (2.66 GHz, 8MB L3-Cache, 1066 MHz FSB, 4.8 GT/s QPI)
Original Windows Vista Business 64-bit downgraded auf Windows XP Professional 64-bit ---> wobei ich eigentlich Windows 7 haben möchte, muss ich mal schaun ob das auch verfügbar wäre
6 GB (3x 2G ECC DDr3 1333 MHz RAM
500 GB SATA NCQ Festplatte (7200 rpm), integrierter 4-Channel SATA 3GB/s Controller mit RAID 0, 1, 10 oder 5 (was auch immer das bedeutet)
16x DVD+/-RW SuperMulti SATA Laufwerk
85 Plus Power Supply (475 Watt)
3 Jahre Garantie auf Teile und Arbeit, am nächsten Arbeitstag Vor-Ort
Kosten: 1399 €_

Zusätzlich Grafikkarte entweder:
_NVIDIA QUADRO FX580 GRAFIKKARTE, 512 MB
Der ideale Einstieg in 3D-Darstellung.
153 €_

oder:
_NVIDIA QUADRO FX1800 GRAFIKKARTE, 768 MB
Diese schnelle 3D-Karte ist besonders für CAD geeignet.
400 €_
Wären im Endeffekt entweder 1552 € oder 1799 €.


Ist das was? Oder gibts noch was Besseres? Wie ist das mit Quad-Cores, laufen die stabil und kann man damit zocken? Ich musste mit meinem Dual-Core aufm Laptop für diverse (mittlerweile ältere) Games Patches installieren, weil die damit nicht klarkamen. Wie ist das mit Quad-Core? Was der Unterschied zwischen RAID 0, 1, 10 oder 5 ist weiss ich auch nicht.


----------



## claet (15. Oktober 2009)

Wer hat dir denn das empfohlen?

Xeon sind Serverprozessoren und auf den beiden Grafikkarten läuft noch nichtmal WC3 flüssig, weil sie eben für CAD ausgelegt sind.

Tipp: Warte ein wenig bis die Profis die mir eben in meinem OfficePC Thread geholfen haben dir was zusammengebaut haben oder schau mal in den Sticky, da steht schon einiges drin!


----------



## Resch (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich kenn mich jetzt nicht in WorkStation Komponenten so gut aus insbesondere mit den Quadro Karten und den Xeon Cpus, aber ich meine mal gehört zu haben das man mit den HighEnd ich sagmal Otto-Normal CPU/GPUs ein besseres Ergebnis bei spielen erzielt, da die SPiele einfach nicht für diese Work-Station Komponenten programmiert wurden und deswegen alles ziemlich langsam sein sollte.  Kann mich aber auch irren.


Mist da war einer schneller.


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2009)

Naja, der, der mir das empfohlen hat meinte eben auch dazu "Sieht ganz nett aus, wofür die Abkürzungen stehn weiss ich aber auch nicht" ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Rechner baust du selbst zusammen? Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus.

So , dann mal zum PC : 

CPU : i7 860 - Leistungsstarke CPU - obwohl ich eher einen Phenom II 955 bevorzugen würde..
Kühler : Scythe Mugen 2 - Super Kühler , kühlt ordentlich & ist leise (WLP : Arctic Silver V - ist kein Musthave , da ja schon welche dabei ist - aber kühlt sicherlich besser als das standart Zeug)
Festplatte(n) : 2xSamsung Spinpoint F3 500GB - ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das die 1TB reichen
Gehäuse : Xigmatek Mitgard - super Gehäuse , ordentlich verarbeitet
Netzteil : Enermax Pro 625W - Super Firma , ist leise & leistungsstark
Grafikkarte : MSI HD5870 - der neue Superkracher - damit wirst du eine ziemlich lange weile alle Spiele mit sehr hohen FPS & auf maximalen Details spielen können - DX11 vorhanden
Laufwerk : LG GH22NS50 - Naja..Laufwerk halt...
Mainboard : ASUS P7P55D Pro - super Board , macht ordentlich was her
RAM : 6GB Corsair CL8 - gute Timings , super RAM und durch die 6GB = Triplechannel = Leistungszuwachs
Soundkarte : Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer - den unterschied hört man :-)
Betriebssystem : Windows 7 64bit Home Premium - Das neue Windows 7 - super sparsam und einfach ein 1a Betriebssystem


so - das macht bei mir dann : 

1.302,48&#8364;

obwohl du selbst soviel garnicht investieren bräuchtest - aber du meintest ja 1x was richtiges & so ist es dann auch :-)_


----------



## Yaggoth (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin ziemlich gespannt was hier so vorgeschlagen wird :-)

Ich denke mal etwas wie:

I7 870 / I7 940
SCSI Festplatte als Systemplatte und ne normale als reine Speicherplatte
eine ATI 5870
schöner DDR3 Speicher ich tippe auf 6 GB (Tripple Channel)
MB je nachdem ob du übertakten willst oder nicht...
Bei so einem Buget könnte auch eine Wasserkühlung interessant werden ;-)


edit:
da war wer schneller. allerdings ist das noch verbesserbar, zumindest würde ich eine SCSI einbauen. kein must have, aber nett


----------



## Falathrim (15. Oktober 2009)

Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also...willst du eine Zocker-Maschine oder einen Workstation-PC? Bei nem Zocker-PC kann ich dir helfen, mit Workstations kenn ich mich nicht aus. 2000 Euro brauchst du aber so oder so nicht, da reichen 1500 schon locker aus. Ich stell dir einfach mal was zusammen...willst du übertakten? Irgendwann eine zweite Grafikkarte nachrüsten (empfehle ich nicht, lieber neu anschaffen)? Blu-Ray mit allen Schikanen? (Okay, sicherlich)? Naja, ich mache mal was schönes ;D

EDIT: painis Zusammenstellung ist ganz nett...ich würde halt noch ein Blu-Ray-Laufwerk dazupacken, den DVD-Brenner mit einem Optiarc ersetzenund vielleicht Socket 1366 anstelle cvon Socket 1156 benutzen...und dann halt entsprechend 6GB RAM und nen i7 920 reinpacken ;D


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2009)

Dankeschön, ich schaus mir mal an und meld mich dann nochmal. Könnte allerdings mit Ende Monat dauern. Ja, selbst zusammen bauen ist kein Problem, macht mir sogar richtig Spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tjo, von Wasserkühlung hab ich viel sehr Gutes und viel sehr Schlechtes gehört ^^ Ich bleib da lieber bei der normalen Kühlervariante, da weiss ich wenigstens auch wie man sowas richtig einbaut ^^
Ein Fan vom Übertakten war ich nie, muss auch jetzt nicht sein.
1 TB-HD reich mir durchaus. Filme und Musik und sowas lager ich eh auf externen HDs.

Bezüglich Grafikkarte ist mir einfach wichtig, dass ich nie, nie, nie, nie, nie mehr ne ATI haben muss. Ich hatte bisher 3x ne ATI-GraKa und die ham einfach immer nur Probleme gemacht. Gäbs da ne nette Nvidia-Alternative?

Und ja, Zocker-PC solls sein. Ich dachte immer, als "Workstation" bezeichnet man den Computer im klassischen Sinne und im Gegensatz dazu eben den Laptop, also das Klappteil ^^


Ahja und die 2000 Euro müssen ja auch nicht zwangsweise erreicht werden, darf ruhig günstiger sein. Ich wollte mir einfach mal ein hohes Maximum setzen, das ich auch zu bezahlen bereit sein würde, wenn dementsprechend Leistung rausschauen würde.


----------



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

Mit nem High-end PC würde ich noch etwas warten, gerade wegen den DX11 Karten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Werd dir aber auch mal was zusammenschustern nachher... meinen trieb kennste ja bestimmt^^


----------



## xdave78 (15. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn ich lese "HP Workstation", INTEL XEON, NVIDIA Quattro frag ich mich auch ob Du spielen oder arbeiten magst. Also klar...die Quattro karten würden zum spielen schon gehen. Aber die sind wie gesagt für CAD Anwendungen optimiert. 
Ich würde mir an deiner Stelle hier die Optimale Konfig geben lassen, dann beim Hardware Dealer deines vertrauens anrufen oder hingehen. Und denen das auf den Tisch legen. Dazu sagste ihnen dass Sie das Teil Zusammenbaun sollen, und zwar so, dass es OPTIMAL gekühlt wird und dabei so leise wie möglich ist, Du Win7 drauf haben willst und gut is. Das Gerät von deinem Thread kannste getrost schnell vergessn.


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Nein die gibts noch nicht , die kommen erst gegen ende des Jahres - wann war denn das mit den ATI´s ? Denn ich hab jetzt seit nem Jahr ne 4870 und keinerlei Probleme - und davor war ich auch schon bei ATI - aber auch bei Nvidia - kenne also beide Seiten..

Mit der 5870 machst du aufjeden Fall nichts falsch :-)_


----------



## Resch (15. Oktober 2009)

Ah wenn ich so viel Geld hätte^^

-Intel® Core™ i7-870 Prozessor
-Fujitsu MBA3300NP 300 GB 
-Asus Maximus III Formula + Controller U160-SCSI Adaptec 29160LP
-GeIL DIMM 6 GB DDR3-1800 Tri-Kit
-ATI 5870

Da wär ich schon bei sowas um die 1800€^^


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2009)

Die grosse Frage ist halt wirklich was Du mit dem PC machen willst. Das was Dir da empfohlen wurde ist eine Workstation - und ganz sicher kein Spiele-PC. Spiele werden da auch nichtmal gescheit drauf laufen, weil die Quadro-FX halt wirklich auf CAD und derartige Sachen ausgelegt sind und keine D3D-Sachen.

Empfehlung hat Painschkes ja schon gegeben. Ich wuerde allerdings auch ein PhII-955er-System aufbauen, sparst am Ende noch ein wenig Geld ein das Du fuer andere Spielereien ausgeben kannst.


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Nein die gibts noch nicht , die kommen erst gegen ende des Jahres - wann war denn das mit den ATI´s ? Denn ich hab jetzt seit nem Jahr ne 4870 und keinerlei Probleme - und davor war ich auch schon bei ATI - aber auch bei Nvidia - kenne also beide Seiten..
> 
> Mit der 5870 machst du aufjeden Fall nichts falsch :-)_


Tjo naja, die neuste GraKa mit der ich Probleme hatte war in etwa vor 2 Jahren, allerdings in nem Laptop. Die andern beiden waren dann etwa vor 4 und 6 Jahren oder so in nem normalen PC.

Aaahhh jetzt versteh ich, was Ihr alle meint bezüglich Workstation, bin das mal nachlesen gegangen ^^ Okok, den Begriff könnt Ihr streichen, soll zum zocken sein. Ersetzt einfach im Text oben "Workstation" durch "Arbeitsplatzrechner" oder sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Oktober 2009)

Zum Thema Ati/NVidia:
Derzeit ist Ati die Referenz bei Single-GPU-Karten, da NVidia die GT300-Reihe noch nicht auf dem Markt hat. Da würde ich dann (sowieso) vorschlagen, bis ca. Weihnachten zu warten, da dann wohl die neue Reihe kommen sollte...und die wird Ati wohl um eine ganze Ecke schlagen, da der Chip eine komplette Neuentwicklung ist (aber keine Garantie)...also erstmal ein bischen warten, so schwer es ist ;D

Allerdings ist auch zu sagen, dass sich Ati/AMD in den letzten Jahren wirklich verbessert hat, die alten Probleme mit Treibern und BIOS die teilweise wirklich durch die Zockercommunity geisterten gibt es wenig bis gar nicht mehr (ausgenommen jetzt mal Sapphire, aber die haben sich auch verbessert, spätestens mit der VaporX-Reihe) und die HD5870 ist ein Meisterstück an Technik...gerade was die Energieeffizienz angeht.

EDIT: Ich verstehe irgendwie nicht, warum alle einen Ph2 empfehlen. Zur Zeit sind die Teile natürlich vollkommen konkurrenzfähig, aber wenns um die langfristige Zukunftsfähigkeit geht, ist ein i7 auf jeden Fall mehr zu empfehlen...ganz zu schweigen davon, dass er beim Arbeiten schon deutlich mehr Leistung bringt.


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Naja gut , das hab ich mir gedacht - heute kannst du mit ATI Karten nichtsmehr falsch machen. Vertrau mir / uns da - die sind genauso gut wie Nvidia (Bitte startet jetzt keinen Flame-War..)_


----------



## xdave78 (15. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> ...und die wird Ati wohl um eine ganze Ecke schlagen,


Naja muss nicht sein, auf dem Papier sieht er neben dem 5870 gar nicht mehr sooo gut aus. Hoffe für NV ihre neuerlichen Aüsserungen (zB darüber das DX11 ja nicht so wichtig ist usw) bedeuten nicht, dass ihr neuer Chip schon vorm Release schwächelt ^^. Mal schaun. Sonst muss NV halt wieder mit PhysX auf Bauernfang gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin immer dafür, das zu kaufen was dem Kunden das beste P/L bringt und seine Anforderungen erfüllt zu angemessenem Preis.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (15. Oktober 2009)

Als Gaming PC:
Intel Core i7-920 Box 8192Kb, LGA1366
ASUS P6T Deluxe V2, Sockel 1366, ATX, DDR3
6GB-Triple-Kit Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D DDR3, CL8
XFX RADEON HD 5870 1GB DDR5 HDMI DISPLAYPORT PCI-E 2.0
Intel X25-M Postville 80GB, 2.5", SATA II (fürs Betriebssystem)
Samsung EcoGreen F2 1,5TB, SATA II (HD154UI)
LG CH08LS10 Blu-Ray ROM Retail
Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler - Socket 775/1156/1366/AM2/AM3
Xigmatek Midgard, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz
Corsair 750HX, 750 Watt
3 x be quiet Silentwings USC Gehäuselüfter 120x120 (2 für das Gehäuse und einen für den Cpu)

Preis: 1600

Damit kannst du, wie schon gesagt, alles spielen, Bluerays schauen und mit den Silentwings ist er auch noch schön leise.

Für ne richtige Workstation müsstest du wohl mal in nem anderen Forum anfragen, ich glaube da hat keiner Ahnung von uns.


----------



## Yaggoth (15. Oktober 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Als Gaming PC:
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ich denke nicht ^^
da würde ich schon was schnelleres einbauen, die Spinnpoint F1 oder F3 z.B...


----------



## Falathrim (15. Oktober 2009)

Hans du musst mir mal den Sinn erklären von 
1.) Einem P6T Deluxe für jemanden der nicht übertakten will
2.) Einem Megahalems für jemanden, der nicht übertakten will
3.) Einem 750W-Netzteil in einem PC mit gerade einmal einer HD5870, die nicht einmal viel Strom braucht

Allerdings ist die Idee mit der SSD sehr gut, die könnte man wirklich noch dazupacken

EDIT:


> Naja muss nicht sein, auf dem Papier sieht er neben dem 5870 gar nicht mehr sooo gut aus. Hoffe für NV ihre neuerlichen Aüsserungen (zB darüber das DX11 ja nicht so wichtig ist usw) bedeuten nicht, dass ihr neuer Chip schon vorm Release schwächelt ^^. Mal schaun. Sonst muss NV halt wieder mit PhysX auf Bauernfang gehen smile.gif Bin immer dafür, das zu kaufen was dem Kunden das beste P/L bringt und seine Anforderungen erfüllt zu angemessenem Preis.


Ich hab ja selber gesagt, es gibt dafür keine Garantie. Aber ich gehe schon davon aus, dass die GPU ziemlich gut ist, da sie ja wirklich alle Mittel in Research & Development gesteckt haben. Möglich wäre natürlich ein Phänomen wie bei der ersten Phenom-Reihe, dass die Architektur zwar sehr gut ist, aber keine entsprechende Leistung erzielt wird. Wir werden uns überraschen lassen müssen ;D


----------



## Hans Würstchen (15. Oktober 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht ^^
> da würde ich schon was schnelleres einbauen, die Spinnpoint F1 oder F3 z.B...


+ die SSD für das Betreiebssytem. Die 5200 rpm Bremsen nur beim kopieren und starten, aber nicht beim spielen. Dafür sind sie aber deutlich leiser.



Falathrim schrieb:


> Hans du musst mir mal den Sinn erklären von
> 1.) Einem P6T Deluxe für jemanden der nicht übertakten will
> 2.) Einem Megahalems für jemanden, der nicht übertakten will
> 3.) Einem 750W-Netzteil in einem PC mit gerade einmal einer HD5870, die nicht einmal viel Strom braucht
> ...


Zu 1: Ich hab eigentlich nur an das P6T gedacht weils ein gutes Board ist, nicht wegen dem Übertakten. Biete halt gute Qualität.
2. Siehe 1. Ein guter Kühler mit gleichzeitig guten Passiveigenschaften, sowie auch zum Übertakten geeignet.
3. Ich wollte halt Platz für Crossfire übrig lassen. Wenn er das überhaupt nicht will, dann einfach ein Hx 520 nehmen.


----------



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

So hier, bei alternate, geht woanders bssl günstiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden Raptoren betreibst du im Raid0 (will davon mal die Leistung sehen^^)
Die 640Gb Platte betreibst du normal als "zweitplatte" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira ^-^

Edit:
Netzteil vergessen >_>
Irgendeins von Be Quiet für ~150&#8364;

Die Laufwerke (DVD) hab ich jetzt mal rausgelassen, das is ne sache von 20-50&#8364;


----------



## Hans Würstchen (15. Oktober 2009)

Die Raptors sind langsammer als SSDs, der Cpu ist 250 Euro teurer als der 920 und man wird nichts davon merken, Mainboard hat das selbe Problem wie bei meiner Zusammenstellung und die Noctuas sind zu teuer für das was sie bieten. 

Die Idee mit der Soundkarte ist gut. Da müsste der Te nochmal sagen, ob er eher Musik hört, oder spielt.


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2009)

Ein typischer "Das Geld muss in die Wirtschaft bevor es schlecht wird"-Rechner. Natuerlich sehr leistungsstark - aber fuer deutlich weniger Geld bekommt man halt auch ein System, was garnicht so viel weniger leistet. Und wenn man ne Soundkarte fuer ueber 100€ verbaut, dann sind ein paar gescheite Boxen freilich auch Pflicht (nehme kaum an, dass er die hat wenn er meint die Soundkarte darf auch muellig sein).


----------



## Asoriel (15. Oktober 2009)

Nira das ist auch ein OC-PC. Ein Rampage für den Normaluser ist rausgeworfenes Geld, da er 90% der Features nicht nutzen wird. Ebenso der Ram und der Kühler. CPU ist oversized, da reicht ein 920 und das Gehäuse finde ich furchtbar wegen der Klappe. Anstatt der beiden Raptoren lieber ne SSD. Selbe Geschwindigkeit aber lautlos. Und anstatt der Blue Caviar lieber für 6€ mehr ne 1TB F3. Schneller, leiser, besser. Soundkarte kannste ganz weg lassen, da wollte er ja keine. Außerdem braucht man auch entsprechende Lautsprecher, damit die X-Fi Professional lohnt.
Er will zwar keine ATi, dennoch ist die HD5870 im Moment DIE Karte für User mit hohem Anspruch.

Sorry Niranda dass ich deine Zusammenstellung so arg auseinander nehme, aber die finde ich irgendwie nicht ganz passend für das Einsatzgebiet des TEs.


----------



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Sorry Niranda dass ich deine Zusammenstellung so arg auseinander nehme, aber die finde ich irgendwie nicht ganz passend für das Einsatzgebiet des TEs.



Macht ja nix, habs auch - ehrlich gesagt - in 10min ohne groß nachzudenken zusammengewürfelt, wie man am Netzteil und Laufwerken sieht.
Gehäuse ist überall ja nur ein Vorschlag, ist eben geschmackssache wer was wie mag und kann dementsprechend variieren.

Zudem ist es grad eh dumm (sry) jetzt den Gedanken an einen neuen PC zu verschwenden. Lieber zum Jahreswechsel das machen, nach dem Weihnachtsgeschäft:
- Win7 läuft endgültig an
- release neuer Grafikkarten (DX11)

das wären so die hauptpunkte, die sich mir persönlich in den Weg schieben würden.
Wer mich mal nachher ausführlicher dransetzen und dir - Davatar - was zusammenstellen, was vom P/L realistisch und Sahne wie Butter ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1200-1500&#8364; reichen für ein High End locker.

Bzgl den SSDs:
Ich traue dem spuck noch nicht so ganz.
Ein USB-Stick ist ja doch keine Festplatte im normalen PC.
Und zwei SSDs im Raid0 betreiben ist... schwachsinn.
Dazu brauch man einen gescheiten Controler, der mit dieser hohen Datendurchsatzrate umgehen kann - und das wird sehr teuer.

Nira ^-^

PS:
Weitere Punkte wären z.B. auch Sata III (doppelt so fix wie Sata II) und USB 3^^


----------



## Asoriel (15. Oktober 2009)

natürlich ist das ein toller PC was du ausgesucht hast, aber eben nicht passend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und 2 SSDs im Raid0 ist echt Blödsinn, eine reicht vollkommen. Dafür braucht man auch keinen extra Controller.

Ansonsten stimm ich dir aber zu. Ich würde mit einem neuen PC bis Januar/Februar warten. Bis dahin sind die hohen Weihnachtspreise und auch die Releasepreise der GT300 gefallen und man hat aktuellste Technik auf dem Markt.


----------



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

Aktuell und ausgereift^^

Aber schau dir mal SSDs im Raid0 genauer an, dann siehst du erstmal das du für 200Gb Raid0 1500€zahlst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2009)

Vor allem hast Du eh schon im SSD einen Quasi-Raid0-Betrieb da die hohen Geschwindigkeiten dadurch erreicht werden, dass zeitgleich auf mehrere NAND-Flashs zugegriffen wird...


----------



## Davatar (15. Oktober 2009)

So danke nochmal für die zahlreichen Tips und Vorschläge. Ich hab auch nichts dagegen bis Ende Februar zu warten, wenn Ihr meint, das sei sinnvoll. Worauf ich mich jedoch eher ungern einlasse sind Spekulationen auf komplette Neuprodukte. Ich möcht ungern was kaufen, bei dem gesagt wird "Das wird der Brüller" und danach stellt sichs als Mist heraus. Dann nehm ich lieber was, das schon da ist und bei dem man entsprechend gute Erfahrungen vorweisen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich lass mir im Endeffekt sogar nochmal von Euch ne ATI aufschwatzen, wenn Ihr alle meint, die hätten sich so extrem verbessert. Ich bin mir durchaus bewusst, dass meine Erfahrungen halt...naja...älter sind ^^ Ich hab einfach keine Lust mehr, monatelang rumbasteln, upgraden, rekonfigurieren, downgraden und Tips nachzulesen, aber das kann mir vermutlich jeder nachvollziehn, der schon solche Probleme hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch das Cataclysm von ATI fand ich nie wirklich berauschend, aber wie gesagt, wenn Ihr meint, das sei was find ich das auch ok.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Oktober 2009)

Hab jetzt auch mal einen PC zusammengestellt. Wo man einsparen könnte wäre natürlich das Gehäuse, da habe ich bewusst ein schickes und hochwertiges ausgesucht. Ansonsten top Qualität zum kleinen Preis. Ram reicht Value allemal. Kühler wurde auch bewusst ausgesucht, es soll ja auch leise sein und hat nichts mit OC zu tun.
Die SSD ist als OS-Platte gedacht, die F3 als schnelles Datengrab. Laufwerk soll der TE Infos geben, daher ist keins verbaut (ich weiß ja nicht, ob BluRay erwünscht ist). Das wäre dann eine Highend-Maschine mit ordentlicher Power, wo aber nichts unnötig verschwendet wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit: Die HD5870 ist wirklich sehr gut. Den Treiber (übrigens "Catalyst") finde ich von der Bedienung her eigentlich auch nicht schlechter als der von Nvidia. Ich hatte jahre lang ATis, die letzten waren 2 HD4830 und eine HD4870x2, jetzt habe ich eine GTX275. Beide Treiber bieten ihre Vor- und Nachteile.
Das mit den neuen Produkten und dem Misstrauen ist klar, aber zB bei Computerbase werden gnadenlos alle Schwächen aufgedeckt, da sieht man sehr schnell nach Release ob das Produkt taugt oder nicht und kann dann immer noch was anders nehmen.

edit2: Hab nur bei Alternate zusammengestellt weil ich die Seite sehr komfortabel finde. Dürfte wo anders nochmal um einiges günstiger sein.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (15. Oktober 2009)

Lieber einen tetwas leiseren Kühler. Und beim Netzteil würde ich ein Corsair nehmen, die sind leiser, haben sehr guten Support und haben beim selben Preis wie das PRO 82+ noch ein Kabelmanagment. Ob die zweite Festplatte eine F2 oder F3 kommt eher darauf an, ob dich die Festplattengeräusche stören.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Oktober 2009)

ach du, ich hab 2 F3 im Raid0. Die hört man schon unentkoppelt kaum, entkoppelt hört man sie garnicht mehr. Und mein PC ist im Idle auf silent getrimmt. 

Beim Kühler wäre natürlich ein Tower effizienter, aber dann ist es mit dem Zusammenbau Essig.

edit: Wenn er selbst basteln will, wäre natürlich ein Kühler wie der Mugen2 sinnvoller, ist aber keine Pflicht. Beim Netzteil - naja, das ist Geschmackssache. Ob Corsair, BeQuiet, Enermax oder sonst was ist letztenendes egal solange die Qualität stimmt.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Oktober 2009)

Hans schrieb:


> Lieber einen tetwas leiseren Kühler. Und beim Netzteil würde ich ein Corsair nehmen, die sind leiser, haben sehr guten Support und haben beim selben Preis wie das PRO 82+ noch ein Kabelmanagment. Ob die zweite Festplatte eine F2 oder F3 kommt eher darauf an, ob dich die Festplattengeräusche stören.


1.) Der Shuriken ist durchaus leise
2.) Das Pro82+ hat nicht nur ein Kabelmanagement, es ist auch fast unhörbar
3.) Die F3 ist flüsterleise und schneller


----------



## Asoriel (15. Oktober 2009)

Das Pro82+ hat kein Kabelmanagement Das wäre das Modu82+.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Oktober 2009)

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...43&agid=240

"Besonderheiten:  	Aktive Power Factor Correction (PFC) , Überwachung der Lüftergeschwindigkeit, Überhitzungsschutz, Lüfter mit Doppelkugellager (120 mm), Überstromschutz, Überspannungsschutz, Over Power Protection, elektronischer Lüfter-Geschwindigkeitsschalter, SLI-fähig, CrossFire-fähig, Unterspannungsschutz, *Kabelmanagement*, Dual-Schienen (12 V), Kurzschlussschutz, drei 12-V-Ausgänge


----------



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

was wollt ihr alle mit SSDs?
Ich finde der Preis steht in garkeinem Verhältnis und Lebensdauer etc gibts kaum bis garkeine Erfahrung.
Man gibt sich als Testperson hin und muss dafür noch drauflegen. Ich wäre da etwas vorsichtiger. Und hui, ob ich nun mit 300MB/s oder 5xxMB/s mein 1Mb programm zippe oder sonstwas... da würd ich das Geld lieber in eine stärkere CPU investieren, denn davon hat man auf lange sicht mehr: Programme werden ja auch anspruchsvoller.
Wenn ich nach den Meinungen einiger hier gehe wäre ein Quad-Core total überflüssig. 90% aller Anwendungen unterstützen nur wenn überhaupt Dualcore. Quadcore ist ein programmieraufwand, den selbst ich mir nicht mal vorstellen kann und entsprechend kostenintensiv ist. Siehe Adobe After Effects... das ding kostet aber auch 1000&#8364; aufwärts. Aber man bastelt sich nen Quad rein wegens der Zukunft... obwohls aktuell überflüssig ist.

SSDs find ich zZ wenn überhaupt echt nur in Laptops/Mobilen Geräten sinnvoll.

Und das mit der Beschreibung, das SSDs grob gesehen Raid0 sind... nja da legen wir jetzt fix einen Teppich drüber und reden nicht mehr darüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich würde jetzt nicht umbedingt nen PC für 2000 Euro zusammenstellen.

Also, wenn ich nen PC haben möchte,  zum zocken in der Preisklasse, würde ich diese Punkte vorraussetzen:

Schickes Gehäuse und extrem leise (sehr leise)

Gute Performace, schneller PC

bzw. halt , sehr schnell, sehr leise und gute Leistung.

Glaub das kann man schon unter 1000 Euro zusammenstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann man eigentlich die ATI Grafikkarten im Crossfire nutzen? ^^


----------



## Klos1 (15. Oktober 2009)

Mal zum Thema Workstation: Den Intel Xeon UP W3520 kann man sich zum zocken durchaus kaufen, daß ist im Prinzip auch nichts anderes, als ein 920er Nehalem. Beim spielen wird man da keinerlei Nachteile haben. Der W3520 ist zusätzlich für den 24/7-Betrieb ausgelegt und erfährt deswegen auch eine strenge Selektion. Und er kann mit reg. Ram umgehen, weil das in Servern Standard ist. Aber damit ist der Witz schon weg.

Ich kenne zwei Leute, die sich seinerzeit anstelle des 9550er Intel die Xeon-Variante davon geholt haben. Der rennt in den Spielen auch nicht anders als mein 9550er.
Nicht besser, aber auch nicht schlechter. Problem ist, daß ein W3520 halt nicht von jedem Board unterstützt wird.

Die Quadro-Karten hingegen sind natürlich zum zocken komplett fürn Arsch. Wer sowas empfielt, der hat absolut null Ahnung. Das sind reine CAD-Karten und sonst garnichts.


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2009)

Psst - genau genommen sind SSDs auch nicht in mobilen Geraeten sinnvoll. Gab da mal einen schoenen Test bei Tomshardware: SSD Power Consumption Hoax. Natuerlich ist es von Vorteil, dass es keine beweglichen Teile gibt und damit weniger anfaellig gegen Schocks usw.

Die Lebensdauer ist sogar relativ gut bekannt (ist ja durch den NAND-Flash begrenzt und der wird zumindest in der Industrie mittlerweile schon ein paar Jahre verwendet) - nur leider nicht sehr ermutigend. Grade bei den billigen SSDs (mit Multi-Level-Flash-Cells) hat man 1k-10k Schreibzyklen - bei den teureren Single-Level-Cells bis zu 100k. Das heisst danach ist die Platte hin (also max 100k mal vollschreiben - die Treiber beschreiben den Flash gleichmaessig - man rattert also nicht staendig auf der gleichen Adresse rum bis die kaputt ist). Ok - 100k mal vollschreiben ist eigentlich garnicht so schlecht.

Ansonsten hat man einen Quadcore ja nicht nur um 1 Programm auf 4 Cores laufen zu lassen - sondern auch um bequemer eine Reihe von Programmen gleichzeitig rumroedeln lassen zu koennen. Also z.B. auf einem Monitor in einem langweiligen Spiel wie WoW farmen und auf dem anderen Monitor nebenbei Videos gucken/schneiden/drehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Das SSDs quasi eine Art Raid0 sind bezog sich auf ihren internen Aufbau. Im Raid0 bekommst Du ja auch die schnellen Zugriffszeiten dadurch, dass Du die Daten auf 2 Platten aufteilst. Im SSD laeuft das auch so, dass die Daten auf mehrere NAND-Flashs aufgeteilt werden.


----------



## xdave78 (15. Oktober 2009)

also imo muss in nem 2T€ Rechner auf jeden Fall ne SSD rein. Ne kleine nur fürs OS. Klar sauteuer aber bingt imo auch DEN AHA effekt schlechthin.

Ich glaube wenn ich 2.000€ für nen PC "übrig" hätte würd ich mir  son Hammerding mit WaKü und horrender Übertacktung kaufen...so wieDas Teil oder halt was ganz krankes  das hier  in der Art - aber halt mit ner kleinen SSD drin ^^


----------



## Klos1 (15. Oktober 2009)

Würde mir auch ne SSD als Systemplatte kaufen. Ansonsten, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt, wäre meine CPU der bald erscheinende CoreI7 960 mit Geforce GT300, 6 GB Ram.
Das würde ich dann unter einen Killer-PC verstehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dazu ein gutes Board und evtl. vielleicht sogar ne Wakü rein. Sollte mit 2000 Euro gut machbar sein.


----------



## Asoriel (15. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim das ist definitv ein Fehler. Allein schon wenn du dir das Bild anschaust, dann siehst du, dass alle Stränge fest sind und aus einem Loch kommen. 

Solltest du es mit dennoch nicht glauben hier ein Link direkt zu Enermax:
http://www.enermax.de/produkte/netzteile/pro82.html

Wäre das Pro82+ mit Kabelmanagement, wäre es das Selbe wie ein Modu82+.


xdave: In der aktuellen c't ist ein toller Bericht über werksübertaktete PCs. Was soll ich sagen? Müll. 3 wurden getestet, alle sind irre laut und 2 davon laufen noch nichtmal stabil. Außerdem sind die Zusammenstellungen aus meiner Sicht mehr als fraglich. Bei einem laufen 2 GTX275 im SLI, wobei die untere kaum atmen kann, da sie von einer sinnlosen Abdeckung verdeckt wird. Außerdem ist ein Mugen2 verbaut, welcher nur mit einem Lüfter ausgestattet wurde. Gerade bei OC bringt ein 2. Lüfter an so einem Kühler einen deutlichen Vorteil. Bei einem anderen wurde ein volllkommen sinnloses NT verbaut. Core i7 920 und GTX285, dazu ein 1000W BeQuiet NT. CPU bekommt im übrigen 1,41V was ich für den Dauereinsatz für zu viel halte. Gut - man hat 5 Jahre Garantie, da kann einem das egal sein, aber ich finds trotzdem zu viel.
Das einzig positive was ich allen 3 PCs abgewinnen kann sind durchweg qualitativ hochwertige Komponenten und sauberer Zusammenbau. Dafür kosten sie auch zwischen 1.600 und 2.400€. Sind übrigens von Grey Computer, Systea und Ultraforce.


----------



## xdave78 (15. Oktober 2009)

noja...wobei XFire-5870 auch schon sehr geil ist^^ vor allem kann mans kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Asoriel: ja wenn ich 2T€ ausgeben wollte würd ich natürlich vorher einige Wochen Informationen sammeln. hab die ct diesen monat nich gekauft (die warn auch schonmal besser hab ich das gefühl). Hab nur auf die schnelle mal geguckt. auf jeden Fall kann man für 2T€ schon ein Prestige Teil zusammenbaun...und da würd ich JEDES Teil mit bedacht und 3x prüfen, 4x nachlesen und 2x nachfragen kaufen damits dann auch echt OP ist UND auch noch PL mässi0g einigermassen stimmt. ABER obwohl ich PCs zusammenbaun kann würd ich zum Fachhändler meines Vertrauens gehn und ihn mit MEINEN ausgewählten Teilen nen Kostenvoranschlag machen lassn - hat dann den eleganten Vorteil, dass wenn was is ich nix wegschicken und ewig warten muss sondern hingehe und das zu dem sein Problem mache^^
Ich hab zB ein G725 Lappi zum Games usw. das ist auch von Wrek an oc´d und das Ding ist einfach Spitzenklasse...hab die gute Erfahrung einfach mal an die Desktopwelt übertragen^^


----------



## Asoriel (15. Oktober 2009)

na klar rockt das Teil, aber einen vorübertakteten PC will ich nicht. Bei keinem der 3PCs war eine Anleitung um das Werks-OC nach einem Bios-Reset wieder herzustellen oder gar ein Profil im Bios gespeichert.

edit: ich glaube kaum, dass man bei einem 2.000&#8364; PC ein sinnvolles P/L-Verhältnis hinbekommt. Von einzelnen Teilen wie Grafikkarte, Ram oder MB vielleicht, aber spätestens wenn es um Crossfire mit 2 Highend-Karten geht oder 2 SSDs im Raid dann hört der Spaß (und der Sinn) einfach auf.


----------



## xdave78 (15. Oktober 2009)

Naja schon klar...aber eine SSD muss schon rein. Allein der Effekt wärs mir Wert - mit ner SSD hat man doch echt das Gefühl als wäre derPC x-mal schneller als genau der selbe PC mit ner sehr guten HDD. Das wäre genug passendes PL für mich^^


----------



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

So nun hab ich nach eigenen überlegungen, was ich kaufen würde folgende Zusammenstellung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wie was warum wtf?!*
*Gehäuse*
Mir gefällt Thermaltake. Bei Thermaltake weiß ich das es robust, stabil und auch wie ich finde edel ist. Alles mit Ausnahme der Console und der Füße ist aus stabilem Metall (hartaluminium?). Die Ecken sind nicht scharfkantig und abgerundet. Ein sehr stabiles Klippsystem erleichtert den Einbau von Erweiterungskarten, 3,5" und 2,5" Laufwerken. Der Festplattenkäfig lässt sich leicht komplett herrausnehmen. Man brauch nicht mehr die Platten seperat ausbauen, um z.B. den Lüfter zu tauschen/reinigen.
In der Front befindet sich ein leiser 140mm Lüfter mit Staubfänger. Den Staubfänger kann man vorn ganz leicht abklippen, abwaschen, ranklippen, fertig.
In der Rückwand sitz ein recht leiser 120mm Lüfter.

Grundsätzliches:
- 140mm Lüfter in der Front (einblasend)
- Staubfänger in der Front
- 120mm Lüfter hinten (ausblasend)
- Abschließbar, falls die pöse Freundin (wie ich) nicht die Pornos finden soll^^
- weibliche Kurven in der Front, die mir sehr zusprechen
- Standfüße
- Querstrebe unterm Netzteil für mehr Stabilität.
- komplette Komponenten lassen sich mit festen/sicheren Klipps ein/ausbauen
- silber: hier sieht man den Staub nicht im Gegensatz zu schwarz =)

Link: https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehae...rano_Dx/179710/?


*Netzteil*
Als ich mein BeQuiet! bekam wollte ich nie wieder ein anderes Netzteil^^
Es ist shice leise, ich kann absolut nix hören. Es hat kabelmanagement und ebenso eine seperate Lüftersteuerung für Gehäuselüfter. Überhitzungsschutz, Überspannungsschutz und weitere Optionen runden das ganze ab.

Grundsätzliches:
- extrem Leise
- gutes und durchdachtes Kabelmanagement
- Lüftersteuerung für externe Lüfter
- Überhitzungsschutz, Überspannungsschutz

Link: https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzt...RO_550W/272585/?


*Mainboard*
Asus liebe ich. Der Support ist schnell, freundlich und zuverlässig genauso wie dessen Boards. Ich kenne nichts besseres.

Grundsätzliches:
- Sata II Raid (0, 1, 5, 10)
- Gigabit-Lan
- Sound onBoard (2, 2.1, 5.1, 7.1, 1x optisch, 1x koaxial)

Link: https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Mainb...sus/P6T/315232/?


*CPU*
Intel bietet wesentlich mehr als AMD: weniger Abwärme, mehr Performance...
Der Core i7 920 (4x 2,666Ghz) hat das beste Preisleistungsverhältnis. für 4x 3.0 den fast doppelten Preis Zahlen lohnt sich aus aktueller sicht absolut nicht.

Grundsätzliches:
- Socket 1366
- Intel Core i7
- 4x 2,666 Ghz

Link: https://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_S...ozessor/304974/?


*CPU-Kühler*
Hier muss ich persönlich sagen keine/kaum Erfahrungen zu haben. Ich würde den Megahalem empfehlen, aber der ist eher zum übertakten und daher würde sich der Aufpreis recht wenig lohnen. Ich entschied nach der Lautstärke. Mit 19db auf volllast ist dies der leiseste und bestkühlenste Lüfter den ich fand. Der von Asoriel angebotene kann bis zu 30db laut werden.

Grundsätzliches:
- leise
- gute Kühlleistung

Link: https://www.alternate.de/html/product/CPU_L...U12P_SE/308954/?


*Arbeitsspeicher*
Obwohl es keinen unterschied macht, ob man ein 32bit Betriebssystem mit 4Gb Arbeitsspeicher oder ein 64bit mit 6Gb Arbeitsspeicher einsetz, bin ich einfach davon ausgegangen die neueste Technologie einzusetzen: 64bit, auch wenn es sich erst ab 8Gb aufwärts lohnt. Corsair bietet dir lebenslange Garantie (in Dtl 20 Jahre glaub ich). Das ist sehr vorteilhaft, weil Arbeitsspeicher doch sehr schnell hops gehen. Ansonsten 1333Mhz Anbindung - das schnellste, was vom Board unterstützt wird.

Grundsätzliches:
- Lebenslange Garantie (20 Jahre?)
- Tribblechannel
- 6 Gb Speicherplatz
- 1333 Mhz

Link: https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Arbei...Tri-Kit/351742/?


*Festplatte:*
Du hast geschrieben, dass du deine wichtigen Daten extern sicherst. Somit empfehle ich dir ein Raid0 System.
Vorteile: du hast zwei 500Gb Festplatten. Auf eine 500Gb Festplatte lässt sich schneller zugreifen als auf eine 1000Gb Platte. Dank Raid0 werden beide 500Gb Platten kombiniert und du erhälst die doppelte Größe in (sogesehen) einer Festplatte. Somit fällt dir auch die Verwaltung von zwei Festplatten weg und nicht nur das OS wird schnell betrieben, sondern auch Spiele, die du sonst auf die langsamere, zweite Festplatte auslagerst.

Grundsätzliches:
- zwei 500Gb Festplatten
- SATA II (300MB/s)
- Raid0 (entspricht etwa 550MB/s)

Link: https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Festp..._500_GB/298508/?


*Grafikkarte*
Das große Streitthema. Ich setze auch wie du auf nVidia, eben wegen dem Spielesupport, dem Support, der Leistung und Qualität.
Aktuell gesehen ist dies aber die beste Karte, die du zZ mit DX11 bekommen kannst. nVidia hat noch keine DX11 Karten.

Grundsätzliches:
- ATI HD5870 mit 1Gb Ram
- 1x DisplayPort Ausgang
- 1x HDMI Ausgang
- 2x DVI-I Ausgang
- 1x DVI-zu-VGA Adapter beiliegend

Link: https://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafi.../HD5870/369967/?


--------------------

Sound:
Falls du eine ordentliche Anlage oder Kopfhörer hast, dann kauf dir eine Creative X-Fi Soundkarte. Die Qualität ist der hammer.
Bei mir steht die Soundkarte in Verbindung mit einer Logitech Z5500 Anlage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Nira

PS:
Los stürzt euch auf mich =D


----------



## Asoriel (15. Oktober 2009)

naja, es scheint mir, dass du SSDs überbewertest. Eine normale SSD schafft zwischen 200 und 250 MB/s. Mein Raid0 für 80&#8364; mit 1TB Speicher aus 2 F3 schafft auch 200MB/s und ist erheblich günstiger.

edit: Niranda, ich stürze mich auf dich!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gehäuse gefällt mir immer noch nicht (okay, den Punkt kannst du streichen. Ist ja bekanntlich Geschmackssache)

Dass Intel weniger Abwärme als ein Ph II hat stimmt so nicht ganz. Auf die C2Q mag das zutreffen, aber die Core i7 werden sehr heiß.

Raid0 und 550 MB/s? Die HDDs will ich sehen! 2 stinknormale Black Caviar schaffen bestenfalls 220 MB/s (wobei auch das schon sehr flott ist)

ansonsten kann man nur sagen: Da hat sich jemand Mühe gegeben! Toll aufgebaut und auch nachvollziehbar erklärt! (und durchaus tauglich


----------



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

bzgl den SSDs:
die 100k Schreibvorgänge... nja.. Hast du/ihr schonmal Vista/win7 einfach so stehen gelassen für eine woche oder mehrere Tage?
Ich schon.. der rödelt fröhlich vor sich hin obwohl ich nix gemacht hab...
Ui da ist datenmüll.. *defragmentier*... lalala.... hm, war da ein virus?.. *kontrollier* ... ah ne nur ne *.txt datei... gibts updates? dazu muss ich erstmal wissen was ich hab.. *systeminfo zusammenstell* hm so und nun ab gehts *mit server abgleich*... dumdidumm... hui, da entstand ja datenmüll *defragmentier*... 

xD

edit:
asoriel: wie die hersteller spreche ich von "theoretisch möglich.. praktisch? sry hab ein braten im ofen" =)

Ach btw:
Ich empfehle euch einen Kristall.
Dank der 3 Dimensionalen Belichtungstechnik lassen sich mehrere Petabyte darauf speichern. Er nutzt nicht ab und dessen Lebensdauer ist nahezu unbegrenzt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und passend dazu eine Laseranlage für Hologramme... Dank Ultraschalltechnik ist es heute sogar schon möglich die 3D Hologramme fühlbar zu machen =)


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Und ich hab auf Seite 1 nichts beschrieben? Schade :<_


----------



## Rethelion (15. Oktober 2009)

Hier gibts was zur Lebensdauer einer SSD: http://www.hartware.de/report_423_1.html


----------



## Asoriel (15. Oktober 2009)

ach paini, dass deine Zusammenstellungen top sind ist ja bekannt Mir ging es jetzt speziell um die von Niranda.


----------



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

und wie war die jetzt eig?^^
ich brauch eine bestätigung um in der männer welt überleben zu können =D

PS:
wir sollten nun vllt kombinieren um so das Ultimatum herrauszuholen =)


----------



## EspCap (15. Oktober 2009)

Mir gefällt sie gut, aber das Gehäuse würd ich auch nicht nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

Nun lasst mein gehäuse in ruhe xD
Ich finds top.. bis auf die Frontpanel, die oben liegen^^

Allgemein gesagt
*@Davatar*
Such dir irgend ein Gehäuse aus, was dir gefällt.
Achte bloß darauf das es in *ATX*-Bauform ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit da es untergeht:
Hier meine Zusammenstellung ganz ausführlich:
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...t&p=2183614


----------



## Klos1 (15. Oktober 2009)

Für einen Zocker-PC wäre man immo meines Erachtens nach am besten dran, wenn man sich einen CoreI5 750 holt. Hyperthreading hält immo eh nur auf beim zocken.
Deswegen wäre ein CoreI5 mit guten Board zum übertakten eigentlich das Optimum, wenn Preis eine Rolle spielt. Ne gute Kühlung dazu, auf 3,2 Ghz übertakten und du hast ne echte Granate.

Aber wenn er mit Geld um sich schmeißen will, dann eben wie gesagt den demnächst erscheinenden CoreI960 und ne ATI5870 bzw. GT300, wenn er noch so lange warten will.

Alles andere fällt für mich nicht in die Kategorie "Killer-PC"! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (15. Oktober 2009)

Also das Gehäuse würde ich auch nicht nehmen, hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2009)

Hehe - ich glaub da sind wir uns (fast) alle einig. Ich (bzw. mittlerweile die Misses) habe ein Vorgaengermodel dieses Gehaeuses (weil ich damals auch dachte das ist ja irgendwie nett) - aber die Frontklappe ist nervig und sonst wirkt es auch bissl klapprig find ich. Ein Sauhaufen im Vergleich zu meinem CM-STORM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten find ich die Zusammenstellung aber nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (15. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> naja, es scheint mir, dass du SSDs überbewertest. Eine normale SSD schafft zwischen 200 und 250 MB/s. Mein Raid0 für 80€ mit 1TB Speicher aus 2 F3 schafft auch 200MB/s und ist erheblich günstiger.


Zugriffzeit - das ist der springende punkt (bei ssd bis zu 140x höher). Das ist auch der Faktor, welcher die startupzeit von Apps maßgeblich beeinflusst. Und die lässt sich durch Raid 0 nicht beeinflussen, da der Zugriff halt nicht elektrisch sondern mechanisch erfolgt. Das ist es was ich mit dem spürbaren boost meine. Mit ner HDD liegen die Zeiten bei 7ms irgendwas...bei SSD bei 0,1-0,2ms....

Das mit der kürzeren Lebensdauer ist auch so ein Ammenmärchen - Stichwort „Wear-Levelling“


----------



## Independent (15. Oktober 2009)

Was bringt eigtl. SSD? Wo soll man das merken? Bei mir öffnet alles sofort und sauschnell auf Doppelklick. 
Ich hab ne alte 250GB-WD drin.

Und nur für den Windowsstart..das kanns ja nicht sein.


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_Genau deshalb hab ich bei meiner Zusammenstellung keine mit drin , find die Dinger immernoch Sinnlos - ausser man schei*** das Geld.._


----------



## xdave78 (15. Oktober 2009)

Naja mal einfach ausgedrückt:

mit ner HDD ist garantiert deine App nicht "sofort " da, es gibt imemr eine Verzögerung...das ist wenn dieser lustige blaue Kringel über deinen Vista Schirm tanzt^^ 
die daten können einfach viel schneller von der Platte ins Ram getan werden (bis zu 140x schneller halt) und auch beim Transfer vom virtuellen Speicher, der Auslagerungsdatei deines OS macht sich diese zugriffszeit arg bemerkbar. Praktisch zu merken ist das zB bei spielen während der Ladevorgänge. IdR werden ja die Daten von der HDD ins RAM geschoben, als Zwischenstation gibts halt noch die Auslagerungsdatei die idR auf der systemplatte liegt, von dort aus schiebt die CPU das, was grade benötigt wird dann ins RAM und auf deinen bildschirm ...also mal stark vereinfacht. Somit würde man es beim Booten, Spielen, starten von Applikationen und beim Switschen zwischen Programmen merken (also wenn du zB ein Game minimierst und wiedre maximierst...als Bsp)

wenn man sich ein bisschen damit befasst hat wie so ein PC (und Windows) arbeiten, wird einem auch deutlich wie die Sachen zusammenhängen. Deine CPU kann noch so schnell sein, noch soviele Kerne haben, massig RAM mit Zig Megahertz...der Flaschenhals ist immer der mechanische zugriff auf die platte im moment. Deswegen sterben klassiche HDDs ja auch hoffentlich bald aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

seh ich genauso... P/L stimmt einfach nicht, die sind zu teuer.
Und zudem müsst ihr noch beachten:

Er wird auf der 120GB SSD Windows und Tools draufhaben.
Spiele werden dann hauptsächlichst auf der Terrabyteplatte liegen.
Also habe ich wenn überhaupt nur einen (sinnlosen) nutzen beim Booten und bei den Tools, die auch so sofort starten. Denn genau an diesem Punkt springt doch Win7 bzw Vista ein... häufig verwendete Programme liegen schon bereit. Darum wird in den ersten Wochen das OS auch schneller.

Und sich nur für den Windowsstart ne SSD zu holen...
- da habe ich lieber alles auf einer Platte
- hab kein stress mit der Speicherplatzverwaltung
- lass einmal in der Woche ein Backup generieren, ohne darauf zu achten, das alles mitkommt
- startet alles schnell, nicht nur windoof..
usw..

Wenn eine SSD 20-30cent/GB kostet, ok, aber nicht 1-3&#8364;/GB - das ist viel zu teuer und außerdem sind die noch zu lütt.

Nira

Edit @xdave:
Was nützt es dir, wenn Winrar auf der SSD in 0,schießmichtod sekunden startet, Crysis aber 2 Minuten zum Laden einer map brauch, weils auf einer dummen Sata II rumdödelt?! Der nutzen hebt sich gegenseitig aus. Raid0, dann geht alles fix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder man baut sich halt ein Quad Raid0 system aus SSDs zusammen (nur um die Speichermenge zu erreichen)... aber dann biste nicht mit 2k&#8364; dabei =P


----------



## Ogil (15. Oktober 2009)

Ja - letztlich schon der Start von Anwendungen und alles Nachladen von der Festplatte. Habe auch erst ueberlegt mir eine zuzulegen - aber war letztlich auch nicht vom Nutzen ueberzeugt. Ist halt im Moment noch so ein "nice-to-have"-toy...


----------



## xdave78 (15. Oktober 2009)

@Niranda: naja hättest Du meinen vorigen Thread gelesen wüsstest Du warum es auch was bringt wenn Crysis 2 nicht auf der SSD ist. Ihr kennt Euch alle in online Shops aus..aber nicht mit der Arbeitsweise Eures OS^^ Grade als Programmierer müsste man das aber eigentlich wissen. Sorry falls das jetzt gemein klingt^^

will ja hier nicht rumstreiten...aber was ihr schreibt ist so einfach nicht richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

hey.. ich hab grad mal das erste Lehrjahr hinter mir und hauptsächlich nur im web zu tun^^ Man wird doch wohl spekulieren dürfen =)
schulisch kommt jetzt erst der kern merk ich^^


----------



## xdave78 (15. Oktober 2009)

Ja , wie gesagt. Ich will nicht rumstreiten. Lernt man halt in den ersten Semestern - "Algorithmen und Datenstrukturen" anner Uni. Vllt. mal für 14 tage ne X25-M "kaufen" und probieren - man kannse ja dann zurückgeben wenn mans dann noch will *hihi*

*Ich* persönlich finds halt schon sinnvoll 175€ in ne SSD zu investieren als in 4x0,2 Ghz.


----------



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

steck sie in mehr arbeitsspeicher... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder in ne soundkarte
oder in nen Monitor
oder in nen BluRay brenner... whatever

Hier mal ein SSD vs HDD thread ^^
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=128811


----------



## xdave78 (15. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> steck sie in mehr arbeitsspeicher...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hmm naja die Argumente kann ich nicht ernst nehmen..sind sie glaub ich auch nicht gemeint oder? geht ja auch (noch) nicht darum nbe HDD komplett zu ersetzen. Aber in nen High End monster gehört sie einfach rein.


----------



## Niranda (15. Oktober 2009)

*So Davalein, hier mal alle Zusammenstellungen zusammengefasst =)*

*1 von 4*


painschkes schrieb:


> _Rechner baust du selbst zusammen? Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus.
> 
> So , dann mal zum PC :
> 
> ...




*2 von 4*


Hans schrieb:


> Als Gaming PC:
> Intel Core i7-920 Box 8192Kb, LGA1366
> ASUS P6T Deluxe V2, Sockel 1366, ATX, DDR3
> 6GB-Triple-Kit Corsair TR3X6G1600C8D DDR3, CL8
> ...




*3 von 4*


Asoriel schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch mal einen PC zusammengestellt. Wo man einsparen könnte wäre natürlich das Gehäuse, da habe ich bewusst ein schickes und hochwertiges ausgesucht. Ansonsten top Qualität zum kleinen Preis. Ram reicht Value allemal. Kühler wurde auch bewusst ausgesucht, es soll ja auch leise sein und hat nichts mit OC zu tun.
> Die SSD ist als OS-Platte gedacht, die F3 als schnelles Datengrab. Laufwerk soll der TE Infos geben, daher ist keins verbaut (ich weiß ja nicht, ob BluRay erwünscht ist). Das wäre dann eine Highend-Maschine mit ordentlicher Power, wo aber nichts unnötig verschwendet wird.
> 
> 
> ...




*4 von 4*


Niranda schrieb:


> So nun hab ich nach eigenen überlegungen, was ich kaufen würde folgende Zusammenstellung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LG
Nira ^-^


----------



## painschkes (15. Oktober 2009)

_An meiner Zusammenstellung ist genau was unrealistisch?_


----------



## Davatar (19. Oktober 2009)

So, nochmals danke für die zahlreichen Ansichten, Ausführungen und Zusammenstellungen. Werd mir mal die nächsten Tage durch den Kopf gehn lassen, ob ich mir jetzt sone Kiste kauf oder doch lieber warte, mal sehn. Aber Ihr habt mir auf alle Fälle sehr geholfen, vielen Dank! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (19. Oktober 2009)

CPU: Intel I7 975 Extreme Edition &#8364; 820
Mobo: Asus Rampage 2 Extreme  &#8364; 275
RAM: Corsair 6GB KIT &#8364; 184
Netzteil: Corsair HX 750W &#8364; 118
Festplatte: Samsung TB S-ATA &#8364; 73
Graka: Powercolor HD 5870 1GB &#8364; 320, NVIDIA Fan Boy? 295er
USB: 2.0 vom alten Pc nehmen

Soundkarte kannst dir selber aussuchen. Würd dir zu einer Creative Raten. Tastatur Maus wirst wahrscheinlich haben.


----------



## Yaggoth (19. Oktober 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> CPU: Intel I7 975 Extreme Edition € 820
> Mobo: Asus Rampage 2 Extreme € 275
> RAM: Corsair 6GB KIT € 184
> Netzteil: Corasir HX 750W € 118
> ...



- Der Prozessor lohnt mal gar nicht (wirklich miese P/L)
- das Board ist ein OC Board, da er aber nicht übertakten will ist es Geldverschwendung
- Die 5870 gibt es auch für 10-20 Euro günstiger, aber das mag den Braten nicht fett machen
- der Ram erscheint mir auch etwas zu teuer
- ziemlich unpräzise was die Festplatte angeht 

das würde ich nciht kaufen ;-)


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2009)

_Das wir ihm hier mehere verschiedene PC´s zusammengestellt haben hast du übersehen? 

/Edit : Och Yaggoth - jetzt hab ich meinen Flame wieder gelöscht :< 

Aber stand eh das gleiche da..

_


----------



## Niranda (19. Oktober 2009)

baust du deinen Controller für USB immer aus und setzt ihn beim neuen ein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ganz ehrlich:
Warte noch lieber diese paar Monate... die SSDs werden ja auch immer günstiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palatschinkn (19. Oktober 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> - Der Prozessor lohnt mal gar nicht (wirklich miese P/L)
> - das Board ist ein OC Board, da er aber nicht übertakten will ist es Geldverschwendung
> - Die 5870 gibt es auch für 10-20 Euro günstiger, aber das mag den Braten nicht fett machen
> - der Ram erscheint mir auch etwas zu teuer
> ...



AMD Fanboy?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenn man sich einen PC kauft dann natürlich mit einem OC Mobo irgendwann will er mal etwas Tuning. Graka Preis ja war jetzt von Geizhals den Preis gibts sicherlich noch billiger. Ram wenn man was Anständiges haben möchte, dann muss man einfach etwas ausgeben für... Festplatte war nur ein Vorschlag kann man sich ja selber aussuchen. Diese CPU lohnt  sicher


----------



## Niranda (19. Oktober 2009)

Wenn der PC iwann zu lahm ist kauft man sich nen neuen.
Aufrüsten/OCn bringt da meist nix.
Und eine Sekretärin wird garantiert nicht ihren PC übertakten - schlicht weg weil sie keine ahnung hat und aus eigener sicherheit. Mies ist es, wenn man garkeinen PC hat... ^^

Kaufst du auch nen Fiat Panda für 100'000&#8364;, nur weil da jmd mitn Wasserfesten Stift "Porsche" draufgeschrieben hat?


----------



## painschkes (19. Oktober 2009)

_Natürlich lohnt sich die CPU , aber nicht für den Preis. Es ist einfach ein schlechtes P/L-Verhältnis..

Was hat das eigentlich schonwieder mit AMD-Fanboy zu tun? Hat er einen Phenom vorgeschlagen? Nö. 

Er könnte auch einfach den 750er oder den 860er gemeint haben..

-----

Naja , man kriegt anständige 6GB auch für weniger als ~180€

Festplatte war nur ein Vorschlag? Du hast doch garkeine angegeben - Samsung TB kann alles mögliche sein.._


----------



## Yaggoth (19. Oktober 2009)

na wenigstens haben es zwei Leute verstanden ;-)


----------



## Klos1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> AMD Fanboy?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ne, die CPU lohnt sicher nicht. Die kaufen sich entweder Millionäre oder Geistesgestörte. Da kann ich mein Geld auch zum Fenster rausschmeißen.


----------



## Niranda (20. Oktober 2009)

sag mir aber vorher wo du wohnst =)

Wieso ist eig diese CPU(s) so teuer? oO


----------



## Asoriel (20. Oktober 2009)

Topprodukt der Serie, selektiert, offener Multi, besserer Kühler. Das ist das, was mir so spontan einfällt. Der Kühler ist aber immer noch Mist.


----------



## Palatschinkn (20. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ne, die CPU lohnt sicher nicht. Die kaufen sich entweder Millionäre oder Geistesgestörte. Da kann ich mein Geld auch zum Fenster rausschmeißen.



Ja und wo ist dan der unterschied bei den 9xxer aufwärts??


----------



## Yaggoth (20. Oktober 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Ja und wo ist dan der unterschied bei den 9xxer aufwärts??




Naja, ein 940er ist nur halb so teuer bei ein paar Prozent weniger Leistung?

Der Vorteil an dem megateuren Flaggschiff ist, dass er OC geeigneter ist und eben das "Non plus Ultra" darstellt. Nur ist die Mehrleistung bei einem Spiel vollkommen unspürbar, nur in Benchmarks erfassbar. Da der TE aber nicht in den OC-Sektor gehen mag (wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe) und keine 400€ zum Fenster werfen will (gehe ich nun einfach mal von aus), macht es gar keinen Sinn diese CPU zu empfehlen. Gerade bei Spielen ist Hyperthreading, was diese CPU´s in manchen Benschmarks so nach vorne schnellen lässt, meist kontraproduktiv.

ich würde noch nichtmal zwingend den 920er oder 940er empfehlen, bei einem Spielerechner der Oberklasse würde ich den 860er verbauen. Der bietet im Notfall (wenn der TE es sich anders überlegt) immernoch genug OC-Potential.
Nur weil es teure Komponennten gibt, bedeutet dass nicht, dass sie für jedermann sinnig sind ;-)


----------



## Klos1 (20. Oktober 2009)

Palatschinkn schrieb:


> Ja und wo ist dan der unterschied bei den 9xxer aufwärts??



Der Unterschied besteht allein im Takt und was das Extreme-Modell angeht auch noch in der Bandbreite des QPI. Beim Extreme hast du 6,4 GT/s, was einer Bandbreite von 12,8 GB/s pro Leitung und je Richtung entspricht. Es gibt meines Wissens nach 16 Leitungen in jede Richtung für Daten. Jetzt kannst du mal zu rechnen anfangen. Was willst du mit der Bandbreite machen? Was bringt dir eine Autobahn mit 50 Spuren, wenn das Verkehrsaufkommen allein von 2 Spuren locker bewältigt wird. Die Bandbreite ist der Overkill schlechthin und bringt dir als normaler User absolut keinen Nutzen. Selbst der kleine mit 4,8 GT/s hat mehr Bandbreite, als du sie jemals nutzen könntest.

Ein Grund, warum Intel beim Lynnfield das QPI wieder verworfen hat und zu Direct Media Interconnect übergegangen ist, dessen Bandbreite auch noch bei weitem größer ist, als benötigt.
Zumindest für nicht professionelle Anwendungszwecke.

Es bleibt dir also nur der Takt und sonst garnichts. Gut, der Extreme ist noch selektiert und hat nen offenen Multi. Dafür soll ich 800 Schleifen bezahlen? Übertakten kannst du jeden Nehalem.
Davon mal abgesehen, daß es nicht mal beim kleinen 920er nötig ist, da er für alles schnell genug ist.

Ich zahl also zwischen einen 950er und einen 975 für nur 333 Mhz 350 Euro. Rechne dir doch mal das Preisverhältnis aus. Das sind über 1 Euro pro Mhz.
Und für Leute, die nur spielen ergeben sich daraus dann 2-3 FPS mehr gegenüber dem 950er.

Der 950er ist wirklich das äußerste, was ich kaufen würde und selbst der ist schon sehr überteuert, vor allem aus der Sicht eines Zockers. Weil unterm Strich kaum Mehrleistung herauskommt.

Da kauf ich mir lieber einen 750er Lynnfield für 150 Schleifen und der ist für alle Spiele schnell genug. Nicht selten überholt er die großen sogar, weil die durch ihr Hyperthreading in Spielen oft stark gebremst werden. Und wenn ich lustig bin, dann übertakte ich den 750er noch auf 3,2 Ghz (nicht das es nötig wäre) und hab ne absolute Spielebombe, die genau so schnell ist, wie ein 975 Extreme.

Der Extreme richtet sich an Freaks, professionelle Anwender, die jedes bisschen Leistung brauchen und Millionäre. Oder aber an Leuten, die keine Ahnung von der Materie haben und meinen, sie würden mit den 800 Euronen in jeder Hinsicht spürbar mehr Performance bekommen, gegenüber den kleinen Modellen. Dem wird nicht so sein, vor allem nicht beim spielen.

Hier hast du mal einen Vergleichstest:

http://www.tecchannel.de/pc_mobile/prozess..._mit_windows_7/

Die testen Gott sei Dank auch mal mit einer vernünftigen Graka, im Gegensatz zu Computerbase. Zwar nicht überall, aber mancher Orts wenigstens.
Was soll ich da 800 Euro ausgeben. Der 750 für 150 Euro erfüllt alle Anforderungen an einen Highend-Gamer-PC. Intel ist schon reich genug, denen muss ich nicht noch Kohle in den Arsch schieben für überteuerte Produkte.


----------



## Davatar (20. Oktober 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Da der TE aber nicht in den OC-Sektor gehen mag (wenn ich mich nicht verlesen habe) und keine 400€ zum Fenster werfen will (gehe ich nun einfach mal von aus), macht es gar keinen Sinn diese CPU zu empfehlen.


Bevor ich 400 € zum Fenster rauswerfe spendie ich Nira ein Bahn- / Flugzeugticket, damit sie sich dann die übrig bleibenden 300-350 € bei mir abholen kann oder sends per Post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (21. Oktober 2009)

hey - mich gibts nich für geld =(


----------



## Yaggoth (21. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> hey - mich gibts nich für geld =(




Gibt es nicht nahezu jeden für Geld? Meist muss doch nur die Summe stimmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2009)

:O Wie man hier wieder missverstanden werden kann...Die Aussage sollte sein "Bevor ichs wegwerfe verschenk ichs lieber an wen, den ich kenn." Besser so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (21. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> hey - mich gibts nich für geld =(


----------



## xdave78 (21. Oktober 2009)

Mich gibts für Geld. Wenn Du magst sogar mit rotem Schleifchen oder Schlagsahne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (21. Oktober 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Mich gibts für Geld. Wenn Du magst sogar mit rotem Schleifchen oder Schlagsahne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ne lass mal^^


----------



## Falathrim (21. Oktober 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Mich gibts für Geld. Wenn Du magst sogar mit rotem Schleifchen oder Schlagsahne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schokosoße und ich bin dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

